# where to get treats?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Best Bully Sticks.com............................................EVERYBODY knows that's the 'go to' place for bully sticks, fish treats, tracheas, buffalo ears. duck feet. chicken feet, beef tendons and lots of other natural treats. They have a flat shipping rate of $8.95 if your order is under $129 so I usually wait till I have a large order since I only have Molly.... but their prices are much better than going to Petco in any case and with 4 dogs it's really worth it for you!!


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't think my hubby would be very happy if I tried to order $129 worth of treats! But thanks for the site!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

+1 for Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Sticks. Even if you have to pay shipping, the fair price, excellent customer service, and -- most important -- the superior quality makes it well worth it. Their odor-free bully sticks are the only ones allowed in our house. Beau also loves the "windies" (beef trachea). 

The other place to shop is good old Amazon. They have all the brands and items we like, at prices much better than the chains or boutiques.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Best Bully Sticks.com............................................EVERYBODY knows that's the 'go to' place for bully sticks, fish treats, tracheas, buffalo ears. duck feet. chicken feet, beef tendons and lots of other natural treats. They have a flat shipping rate of $8.95 if your order is under $129 so I usually wait till I have a large order since I only have Molly.... but their prices are much better than going to Petco in any case and with 4 dogs it's really worth it for you!!


I can't believe I didn't know about this website. They have everything! Going to order so much junk food for my babies.


----------



## angelamdai (Jun 14, 2014)

I usually order from Chewy.com if I have an order for over $50. (Free Shipping) If not, I just order from amazon. If you have prime, it's 2 day free shipping.


----------

